# Kimber TLE?'s



## Dignan (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi

I found one of these for $800 and comes with some ammo and 4 mags. Sounds like an ok deal but I don't know much about all the Kimbers. Shot one and have to own one!

Any feed back appreciated

Dignan


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Nobody answered eh,well hold on.............

The price isn't bad if it's like new and it works. I'd want to shoot it first to make sure if possible,with my own ammo.

Personally if you gave me a Kimber I'd sell it,I have no use for the company and their guns aren't worth what they want for them. VA Marine has a post in here somewhere that covers some of the reasons I don't like them but there are more. If the gun works and you really want it go ahead,you liking the gun is what counts. 

I'm not really familiar with that model but if it doesn't work there are a few basic causes that are easily remedied,mags and the extractor are the big 2 and the fitting of the barrel lugs pops up from time to time.

One feature I won't have is their firing pin block,it's a modified Swartz system Colt tried and threw out back in the 1930's. It works off the grip safety which means if you have a problem completely depressing it you may not get a primer strike,but if it's out of time to begin with it's a real PITA to fix. Everyone complains about Colt's 80 series design affecting the trigger pull but it's all wives tales,if you don't lighten the trigger down into the 2lb range you'll never know it's in there. If that system is out of time it's a $5 part swap.

Just because I don't like them doesn't mean you shouldn't get one,there are many people out there that have and love Kimbers. Unfortunately there are also many that hate them. Kind of like the Glock deal.

I'm surprised you haven't had any answers in the Kimber forum,maybe try the general 1911 one.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

The TLE, if I recall, is the kimber LA swat adopted. 800, aint bad around here, its a custom with a bit of upgrading. My custom is a early model, I found the original box a few months ago. I paid 615.00 brand new, so that should give you a idea of its tenure. I used to shoot ALOT when I first got, it has over 75 grand through it. It was rebuilt a few years ago, and is still chugging along, its been as reliable as any of my others, the reason it has its tenure.


----------

